# Nike Plus running thingy



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

My brother persuaded me to get one of these - it's a wrist band & sensor (sensor fits into Nike running shoes. I thought it would be a typical blokes gizmo - but it's brilliant. Plugs into the computer & up loads run info - creates it's own log & lets you set training goals. 
I know it will only be for runners - but I'd recommend it to anyone looking to monitor / improve their running.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

my wife uses a garmin

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=11039&ra=true

You runners are a strange lot!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If i have to run anywhere i use the car or bike

DAve p


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just sent for a walking style Omron from White Medical - it's the one with the software like the Nike has. (HJ 750).

Spent a week sourcing it from other than Amazon, so I could phone in the order and payment details.

Now all I gotta do is walk. Easier said than done. 10,000 steps per day is target. Reckon I presently do about 300. Wish me luck folks!!

Needless to say I did not buy the running one. lympic: :walk: :tshirt:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Tezmcd - your wife's 405 is a much more serious bit of kit, but...
if she runs with others etc or to a training plan then for £20 (ipod version) or £34 (watch version) she'd probably really like the Nike thingy - its the web interface that's really good - it opens up a lot of functionality - graphs, averages etc.

Vardy - all excercise is good excercise - I've no idea but 10,000 per day sounds a lot.

Dave - why am I not suprised :lol:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

A lot of these training tools are really good motivators, so long as your heads in the right place to begin with!

A friend of mine has the Nike+ which he integrates with his iPod & then downloads from there. You can then compare with others on the web for time/distance etc. It's quite a good thing.

I run with a Polar heart rate monitor & footpod to give speed & distance, then load onto PC for stats. It's good for seeing differences in training & racing.

I've also seen the Garmin 405, in fact I'm thinking of getting one myself. As it's GPS based rather than the way mine works (accelerometers etc), you can download info onto things like Memory Map for route info, & there's a virtual training partner, which helps if you struggle with pacing yourself (like me!!). 

Currently training for the 3 peaks fell race in April & heading up to Coniston next week for the race (was 14 miles but now 16.8 due to a broken bridge!) , so pace & time on feet is all important.

The main thing about exercise is to try & enjoy it, don't punish yourself & if you feel tired - do less!

Vardy, don't try for too much too soon, you'll hurt yourself. Make sure you feel comfortable & have decent footwear. Don't up your distance massively - 10% per week is usual.

Also, remember that it takes a certain amount of effort to do a certain distance i.e. running a mile or walking a mile still takes, say, 100 calories, but you use the calories quicker if you're running! 

And to lose weight you need to work more within a heart rate where fat burning is maximal. So for this you need to work at, or around 60-70% of you maximum heart rate (220-your age, so for me max heart rate is 220-41 = 179, so fat burning range is 108-125).

This is only a guide, I'm no professional, just offering my advice for what it's worth!


----------

